# Joakim Noah's prospects



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

There's been some discussion about Joakim Noah's participation on the French team, how the Bulls feel about that, and also generally what to expect from Joakim this coming year.

He had a really nice Playoff series against Boston.

He's performed pretty well this summer for the French, and I found this interesting, somewhat dated blog about him and the team for the coming round of games for the French:



> Coach Vincent Collet and Team France are particularly keen on having Noah aboard for the qualifier against Italy, wherein Noah would be assigned Andrea Bargnani in hopes of stopping Italia’s chief threat.
> Without Noah, Team France still looks fairly impressive; the current 14-man roster still boasts the likes of Tony Parker, Boris Diaw, Ronny Turiaf, Nicolas Batum and Alexis Ajinca. *However, universally acknowledged is that Noah is absolutely the key to La Republique’s team advancing.*


The bolded statement is mind-blowing, really. (Not to mention that picture with David Stern on draft night!)

Are we underestimating what Joakim's gonna be able to do this year for the Bulls?

And what is Chicago's position toward Joakim playing for the French? Gar recently said point blank -- it is his decision, we cannot stop him, but he knows how important the upcoming season is and is committed to being ready. On the other hand, you get this stuff from Europe indicating that the Bulls are playing hardball trying to keep Noah off the team. And Doug has some tidbit on chicagonow saying that this is the case, as well (Again, from Europe). Personally, I don't believe it. But there's a lot of smoke, so who knows?

I don't know that I even care one way or the other. The real issue is, are we going to have a legitimate center and center rotation (including Miller) this year? That will make a huge difference in the performance of this team, I think. 

What say you?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

As somewhat of a stiff, I actually like the idea of Noah playing Euro ball.

I also really, really like Noah as a player. I think he's vastly underrated by many. He defends. He rebounds. He passes well. He has above-average handle. The only real downside is his unpolished shot and post-up moves. However, unlike a lot of players with similar flaws, Noah understands who he is and plays within himself. That's hugely important. I can easily see the guy holding down the starting 5 spot for the next 10 years if he isn't traded away in some consolidation move.

I think a lot of local writers have noted that the Bulls hold Noah in high regard, and I think they're right to do so. His performance against Boston when the pressure was on this season seems to indicate some promise in his mental toughness. It's good to see.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

And here's a picture of Jo playing for France to get things going. He played in two games so far, doing pretty well, I guess, with about a 15,10 average for the two games.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*

Noah
Turiaf
Diaw
Pietrus
Parker

*

Not a bad starting 5


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

NBA Teams have been trying to stop their players playing for the country or to severely limit their involvement for years....except if you are an American and there was the whole call to arms after the embarrassment of having their asses handed to them at the Worlds and the Olympics


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyway ...Jo grew up toward the back half of the season and I dare say become a man during the Boston series 

Yeah he still has a limitation or two ( stoutness and post ) BUT I defy any Center in the league that is quicker,laterally or on the sprint, which , when you combine with his athleticism and enthusiasm is a pretty deadly combo

The break away dunk where he out ran Paul Pierce for the flush said it all to me

We've got ourselves a player


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

He really would be a super fit with Elton Brand upfront


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Anyway ...Jo grew up toward the back half of the season and I dre say become a man during the Boston series
> 
> Yeah he still has a limitation or two ( stoutness and post ) BUT I defy any Center in the league that is quicker,laterally or on the sprint, which , when you combine with his athleticism and enthusiasm is a pretty deadly combo
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wanted to repost that video from Youtube. What an awesome play!

If this team can really figure out how to run with Rose, it'll make some noise. 

I like what Jo can do.

Let's do it:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> He really would be a super fit with Elton Brand upfront


I can see it. I just wonder if Elton is ready to run with the youngsters anymore?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I like Noah as a defender. He's really unique. He proved last season in the playoff that he's capable of becoming a good rebounder and a somewhat versatile defender. I kinda likened him to a skinny Nene as a defender in that both are solid rebounders, solid shot blocker, good at deflecting passes. Noah is probably already a better rebounder and shot blocker than Nene.

What sets him apart from other NBA bigs is really his overall basketball skill. I think we've seen throughout last year that Noah knows how to pass the ball, dribble fairly well for a player his size (see Pierce clip), knows where to move around the block looking for open space. And also as a I mention above his skills on the defensive end. Seems like a smart player (you can see the difference like night and day when you compare his decision making to Thomas). His biggest weakness (which I doubt will ever improve much) is as you all know his ability to score. Also, I agree with what many of you have said in many threads, the biggest thing for Noah is to get in a better shape. A stronger, faster, more energetic with more stamina Joakim Noah really going to change many people's opinion about his talent.

As for the French national team, I don't know much, but that team needs all the talent they could get. I can see why they see Noah as a very important piece. The French team is probably the most athletic and fastest team in Europe (Parker, Pietrus, Batum, Noah, etc.), Noah ability to defend, rebound and run the floor (and his passing ability) fits perfectly and is certainly something their other bigs don't have (Petro, Ajinca). Noah is also as we know quiet a vocal player, I wouldn't be surprised if he becomes the heart of that team.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> I can see it. I just wonder if Elton is ready to run with the youngsters anymore?


You can't run every play or commit 100% to push tempo. Its something you got to roll with in fits and bursts strategically throughout a game 

And, if you had a genuine post guy in Elton , you wouldn't want to anyway

But, if Brand were acquired I would be using him as an inbounds passer as before there was Kevin Love there was Elton Brand 

What I mean by this is Elton's passing game from the post , but particularly his vision and accuracy as an inbounds passer has always been top shelf

If you had guys like Rose, Deng and Noah belting down court on a push from the inbounds pass and added a guy like Dorrell Wright next summer if we couldn't land a stud 2 then this could be interesting

Outside of Dorrell Wright I really like Raja Bell next summer in FA and in fact would be prepared to commit the same dough to both of them in the cumulative compared to say a Joe Johnson ( who would be my preferred target )

Both Bell and Wright would be very good additions for our 2 guard spot and if not Wright, and probably even moreso in preference , I would like to figure out a way if we could to land Brandon Rush in a trade and sit him in behind Raja Bell if we couldn't ( and likely not be able to ) land Joe Johnson in free agency

The point is ...Brand himself doesn't have to be the runner. You use him like you use Kevin Love in Sota . Have him as your inbounder and have your jets that feed off it if you want to push it , and if you are playing down tempo some then you use your post man


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Back to Jo 

Whilst Vinny's switching defense strategy annoyed the crap out of me last season - particularly in the Boston series , what did come out of that was how unique and versatile Jo is. 

He switches incredibly quickly because he reads the offense well. When you take his IQ and speed into account together + his ability to anticipate its quite something

There are very few 7 footers in this league that can be effective on a switch out on the perimeter where they are quick enough to provide a real menace to a swingman G/F


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Also I had a look at it just before the playoffs *and in the back half of the season* Jo would have ranked as the #2 offensive rebounder in the league and #3 overall and rated Top 10 in steals and rebounds when his minutes were prorated to 35mpg .


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Consider Jo's playoff line 

38.7mpg , 10 and 13 ( 4orpg), 2apg, 2bpg, 1spg. That kind of backs up how he was charting in the back half of the season as being one of the best performing rebounders in the league as well as being a shotblocking/steals contributor ( on top 10 pace )

Add to this his capacity to make plays through his passing game 

If he can just develop 2 go to moves upfront in the next year or two as a 4th/5th option when he's on the floor instead of having to pass everytime he gets the ball he can easily be a 13to 14ppg player that together with 12 to 13rpg and a 2bpg , 2apg and 1.5 spg will make him one of the best all around and energetic Centers in the league

He'll never have the polish but in terms of effectiveness , * if he can develop core strength without overbulking and sacrificing his greatest asset - speed * he should project to Top 5 ultimately IMO


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Consider Jo's playoff line
> 
> 38.7mpg , 10 and 13 ( 4orpg), 2apg, 2bpg, 1spg. That kind of backs up how he was charting in the back half of the season as being one of the best performing rebounders in the league as well as being a shotblocking/steals contributor ( on top 10 pace )
> 
> ...


Hmm. One or two post moves, huh? There's the rub. He's effective and he contributes, and he did so pretty consistently in the playoffs. But we sure did get pushed around up front, and didn't have much fire power up there either. I can see the Brand pairing....but he's not a great defender either, huh? 

I have a lot of hope for Joakim, he's a positive, but there just seem to be some significant holes to his game that make him a significant question mark, especially for next year. But the French are in love with him....je ne sais quoi (Pardon my french (Pardon my double-entendre)).


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He will never be an offensive stud, he could develop into a first team all defense defender, but at the very worst he will always be a first class tool


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I was always in favor of Noah with our #9 pick back in '07 because he was just great value. It's not easy to find 7-footers with his combo of athleticism, skill, and overall hustle. If he had any semblance of a jumpshot, this guy would be a consensus #1 pick in many drafts. That tells you how good his game can be in all other facets. As many remember, he was actually projected #1 in 2006 because people didn't understand his shooting limitations enough. Even so, the rest of his game is there. That play on Pierce shows you so many things that he's capable of -- quick hands, quick feet, end to end speed, ballhandling skill, and aggressiveness. 

I've bought into his growing maturity being legit. I understand the risk in doing so -- just don't let me down Joakim.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Leg strength and strength through the core / trunk are the keys for Jo

Ok so the Celts had Fat Perk and Lil Hercules ( Baby ) So what? Those guys couldn't switch out on the perimeter and deflect passes, dribble coasr to coast at speed and outrun an opposition allstar swingman

Jo doesn't have to add 30 to 40 pounds. That's never going to happen. Just improve his conditioning and core strength and understand how to use his body better against better players in defensive stances and fighting through picks 

He went to Florida for Crissakes. Billy D should have at least made sure he , Corey and Taurean knew a bit of hip and shoulder drop. No need with Al and Chris Richards who were chunky enought but I digress...

Insofar as his post moves .. he has good enough handle and dribble and athleticism/co-ordination in his footwork *that there is no reason * why he can't develop 2 go to post moves.

Given that we shouldn't ever want him , nor will he be able to overpower with strength...his signature moves should be 

1. Fake right , body, spin/pivot left off the contact...then in time work on perfecting this move counter clockwise ( IE fake left, spin right )

2. Drop steps and up and under on either block

The key to any move(s) Jo can develop is to limit contact / banging and have him go to his moves quick ( like catch, fake and spin ) or to to use his feet to beat his man( like a drop step and dipsy doo - old school heh heh ) 

Anything longer than two dribbles in the post in a body up for Jo would be too much IMO because then you are caught in a brawn contest..and that ain't Jo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think with an improved Rose and with the addition of JJ, Noahs points could go up. He could be the recipient of many passes both guys as they slash to the hoop.

Much similar to what JJ did for Augustine in the summer league. And a lesser extent Nelson


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> he could develop into a first team all defense defender


Yeah if Dwight Howard drops dead.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah if Dwight Howard drops dead.


I was complimenting him, and since i dont know if Noah is considered a true C so he could make it as a 4, I still really dont like him


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

He's not a dominant big but he's a guy that likes to win, and can help you in that department with the things he brings defensively. I like him... he and Tyrus would compliment a guy like Chris Bosh incredibly well, I think.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> He's not a dominant big but he's a guy that likes to win, and can help you in that department with the things he brings defensively. I like him... he and Tyrus would compliment a guy like Chris Bosh incredibly well, I think.


James Johnson is heavier than all of those guys, no?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> James Johnson is heavier than all of those guys, no?


Is that a good thing for Johnson or a bad thing?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Is that a good thing for Johnson or a bad thing?


Well, it'd be better if his skills were more post-up and less perimeter oriented. 

But the point is that we'd be vulnerable to a power attack. 

I suppose it's possible that they could negate that with speed and athleticism, offensively moreso than defensively.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

The latest I could find on Jo's status with France's team.












> FRA - Noah leaves France squad; Parker injured
> 
> STRASBOURG (EuroBasket 2009) - Questions continue to surround Joakim Noah's availability for France's EuroBasket Additional Qualifying Round against Italy, but fellow NBA star Tony Parker has assured fans he will be ready to play after an ankle injury.
> 
> ...


The big game they want Jo for is against Italy and Bargnani, as noted in the earlier article. 

Forman said clearly that it was Jo's decision. But the French don't think so. But of couuurse...[/Inspector Clouseau]


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh, and here's Doug Thonus' analysis of how Jo fits with Derrick:



> Joakim Noah: There are probably three things that could stop Noah from being a long term fit in Chicago. He plays himself into a situation where another team offers him an unreasonably large contract that Chicago won't match, unlikely given that teams typically only overpay scorers. He spends more time smoking weed than lifting weights. He gets some type of debilitating injury.
> 
> Anything else, and Noah's your Chicago Bulls starting center for the next 5-6 years. He has the potential to give a team everything a non-star center can give; man defense, help defense, rebounding, hustle, post passing, and on court leadership. The only thing missing is some semblance of offensive game which might make him a max player even if he only chipped in 18 points a game.


18 pts a game!!!!

He's light years from that. Too bad. But I agree that he's making himself a fixture.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

It's really a shame Noah's shooting form is so completely hosed up. Where is the coaching in this country that lets a kid grow up playing hoops with such a screwed up shot? With his shot as it is, I don't suspect he'll ever be capable of scoring more than around 10 ppg off put-backs and hustle plays.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

It's funny, too, because his free throw shooting is not too bad, even though the form looks ugly as sin. I mean, if he just makes two or three shots a game like that, what an improvement. And for now, anyway, people are leaving him open so that he could take the time to screw himself up like that and get in his comfort zone. 

Who knows.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

My experience is that once you reach late high school age, it's almost pointless to try and change a player's shooting form. He's been shooting a ball like that for so long, it would take an unbelievable commitment on the part of the player to undo the old shooting habits and replace them with proper form.

However, I'm really disappointed that he isn't attempting to maybe work on a little jump hook or outright hook shot. Doing that would not affect his jump shot form, but would add significantly to his arsenal of offensive weapons.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well now after seeing this latest pic of Joakim he still looks the same, someone posted a picture of him earlier that made him look buff but hes still got those fat baby arms.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Still old news, but less old than the other news I posted, although it's older now than was the news I last posted about Noah when I posted it....

anyway,



> Meanwhile, Joakim Noah is expected to arrive back in the United States on Wednesday after leaving the team's training camp, but France have not yet given up hope of him receiving permission from the Chicago Bulls to play against Italy on August 5.


August 5th, huh. 

I still don't see why the Bulls would intervene. Anyway, I have heard nothing that says Noah has gone off to France since, and today is the 5th, right? 

Edit: this game should have already been played, but I don't see anything for it yet, but in the latest article I could find (8/4/09), they were waiting for Parker to come back from the States where he's receiving treatment, but no mention of Noah at all.

Sounds like the Bulls or whomever, won.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

> From August 3 to August 7, (9 a.m. to 4 p.m.), the Bulls Players Camp gives participating youth players the chance to learn from current and former Bulls stars. During the five days, players from age 6 to 17 years old will be grouped by age and ability level for instruction in ball handling, shooting, passing, defense and fundamental skills.


PLAYER APPEARANCE SCHEDULE

Player Date Time

Randy Brown Monday, August 3 Scheduled at 3 - 4 p.m.
Luol Deng Tuesday, August 4 Scheduled at 12 -1 p.m.
*Joakim Noah Wednesday, August 5 Scheduled at 12 -1 p.m.*
Tyrus Thomas Thursday, August 6 Scheduled at 12 -1 p.m.
Bob Love Friday, August 7 Scheduled at 10 - 11 a.m.
Jannero Pargo Friday, August 7 Scheduled at 12 -1 p.m.


Is this the obligation that is keeping Noah off the French team? :lol:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> PLAYER APPEARANCE SCHEDULE
> 
> Player Date Time
> Randy Brown Monday, August 3 Scheduled at 3 - 4 p.m.
> ...



Oh man.  Lame.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

IMO this has nothing to do with the Bulls worrying about him getting hurt overseas, I just think the Bulls want him as far away from Europe as possible. If Noah showed better character and a bit of self control I think the Bulls would have had 0 problems with him playing for France.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> IMO this has nothing to do with the Bulls worrying about him getting hurt overseas, I just think the Bulls want him as far away from Europe as possible. If Noah showed better character and a bit of self control I think the Bulls would have had 0 problems with him playing for France.


Haven't the Bulls always stated they prefer their guys to spend the summer working on their games and their strength/conditioning at the Berto?

I'm sure it's fun for him, but from a purely professional viewpoint I really question the benefit of Noah playing in these games for France.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Kneepad said:


> Haven't the Bulls always stated they prefer their guys to spend the summer working on their games and their strength/conditioning at the Berto?



I think that's true, but I can't remember the Bulls ever wanting people not to participate with Team USA. This may be a foreign team-only phenomenon, if it does exist.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kneepad said:


> Haven't the Bulls always stated they prefer their guys to spend the summer working on their games and their strength/conditioning at the Berto?
> 
> I'm sure it's fun for him, but from a purely professional viewpoint I really question the benefit of Noah playing in these games for France.


I have no idea why the Bulls would value "scrimmage's" at the Berto over Noah getting playing time in meaningful games against better talent than going up against Aaron Gray everyday in practice lol. Honestly I really think its them not wanting Noah partying in Europe. Now France is getting all pissed and wanting FIBA to step in, I dont know of what possible problems will result from this but it just seems like an unnecessary distraction anyways, might as well just let him play.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I have no idea why the Bulls would value "scrimmage's" at the Berto over Noah getting playing time in meaningful games against better talent than going up against Aaron Gray everyday in practice lol. Honestly I really think its them not wanting Noah partying in Europe. Now France is getting all pissed and wanting FIBA to step in, I dont know of what possible problems will result from this but it just seems like an unnecessary distraction anyways, might as well just let him play.


I didn't say the Bulls wanted Noah scrimmaging against Aaron Gray all summer. I said they want him working on his game and body /conditioning. For example, developing some semblance of a post move or two. Maybe a jump hook shot. Noah's obviously got the talent-- all it would take is instruction and repetition. And I think we all agree he needs to improve his strength.

Is the talent he's playing against all that great? I'm asking because I have no idea. I assumed it was sub-par (below NBA level) competition.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kneepad said:


> I didn't say the Bulls wanted Noah scrimmaging against Aaron Gray all summer. I said they want him working on his game and body /conditioning. For example, developing some semblance of a post move or two. Maybe a jump hook shot. Noah's obviously got the talent-- all it would take is instruction and repetition. And I think we all agree he needs to improve his strength.
> 
> Is the talent he's playing against all that great? I'm asking because I have no idea. I assumed it was sub-par (below NBA level) competition.


They have had 2 summers with him and we see no real improvement in those areas you stated, what did he do last summer in the states? Smoke weed and drink in Florida. I have no faith in the Bulls organization to develop Noah, not only are Noah's skillset low the Bulls also dont have a solid track record of even developing bigs with above average skill sets. 

As for the competition overseas, I think the best big he would face is Andrea Bargnani or some big slow Eastern European. The competition isnt all that but its still in meaningful high intensity games, I think he would be a bit more focust rather than staying home and playing in non meaningful games and having alot of free time on his hands.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Kneepad said:


> I didn't say the Bulls wanted Noah scrimmaging against Aaron Gray all summer. I said they want him working on his game and body /conditioning. For example, developing some semblance of a post move or two. Maybe a jump hook shot. Noah's obviously got the talent-- all it would take is instruction and repetition. And I think we all agree he needs to improve his strength.
> 
> Is the talent he's playing against all that great? I'm asking because I have no idea. I assumed it was sub-par (below NBA level) competition.


Well, in the Italy game, he would have played against Bargnani, so NBA level, at least.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> They have had 2 summers with him and we see no real improvement in those areas you stated, what did he do last summer in the states? Smoke weed and drink in Florida.



Comments like this are so ridiculous. The guy gets caught partying one night and all of a sudden everyone pretends he never saw a basketball court all summer. I have no idea if Noah is a hard offseason worker, but this nearly puritanical, self-flagellating belief that a basketball player doesn't get to be a person but rather must be a robot who does nothing other than upgrade his own skill set is beyond absurd.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Comments like this are so ridiculous. The guy gets caught partying one night and all of a sudden everyone pretends he never saw a basketball court all summer. I have no idea if Noah is a hard offseason worker, but this nearly puritanical, self-flagellating belief that a basketball player doesn't get to be a person but rather must be a robot who does nothing other than upgrade his own skill set is beyond absurd.


This is true. In fact, I would argue that it's quite poor for a player's mental health (or psyche, whatever you want to call it) if they spend every waking hour on a basketball floor. It's the same as with any job. I think all we want is for the players to treat it like a job, and not just a game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> This is true. In fact, I would argue that it's quite poor for a player's mental health (or psyche, whatever you want to call it) if they spend every waking hour on a basketball floor. It's the same as with any job. I think all we want is for the players to treat it like a job, and not just a game.



Yep. I would like players to be driven and work hard, just as I assume anybody would wish for an employee in any business. But they are people, too, and perfectly entitled to their own lives.

I'd hate to see someone (especially someone unaffiliated with my employer) complaining about me spending some vacation time somewhere and, heaven forbid, having a little fun while there.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I know that you all are curious about what happened between France and Italy, so here's an update:

France 80 - Italy 77 in OT.



> Italy coach Carlo Recalcati has admitted his team made too many mistakes as they lost a thrilling opening game of the EuroBasket Additional Qualifying Round 80-77 to France after overtime.
> 
> Having trailed for much of the game, Italy forced overtime and then built a five-point lead, only to let France come storming back to win it.
> 
> ...


France survived without Noah. Good for them. I hope Noah had a good time at the basketball camp while his comrades were shedding their blood on the front lines against the Italians


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Yep. I would like players to be driven and work hard, just as I assume anybody would wish for an employee in any business. But they are people, too, and perfectly entitled to their own lives.
> 
> I'd hate to see someone (especially someone unaffiliated with my employer) complaining about me spending some vacation time somewhere and, heaven forbid, having a little fun while there.


Hes an NBA player, hes getting paid millions of dollars to be in the best shape of his life, WE are being charged an increasing amount of money to see these players perform. I have 0 problems with Noah having a fun lifestyle but to come to camp physically unprepared 2 years in a row and to spend that free time doing illegal activities that's where the problem comes from, so dont give me this vannilla "Oh heaven forbid we have fun." bs. 

We may not be affiliated with Noah's employer but paying 100 per ticket to see this guy play at least gives us the right to ***** about him lol.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Hes an NBA player, hes getting paid millions of dollars to be in the best shape of his life, WE are being charged an increasing amount of money to see these players perform. I have 0 problems with Noah having a fun lifestyle but to come to camp physically unprepared 2 years in a row and to spend that free time doing illegal activities that's where the problem comes from, so dont give me this vannilla "Oh heaven forbid we have fun." bs.
> 
> We may not be affiliated with Noah's employer but paying 100 per ticket to see this guy play at least gives us the right to ***** about him lol.



It's your choice to buy a ticket for $100. Nobody's forcing you to use your entertainment dollars in that fashion. Should Noah appreciate that? Yeah, I suppose, but you can vote with your wallet as well.

Last year Noah came to camp out of shape due to an injury, not the fact that he was partying it up. So, spinning that to try to connect those issues is a totally ineffective way to have this debate.

The attitude seems to be that the fans somehow "own" these guys. They don't. If you don't like 'em, express that by not spending your dollars on the team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Last year Noah came to camp out of shape due to an injury, not the fact that he was partying it up. So, spinning that to try to connect those issues is a totally ineffective way to have this debate.


Oh please, a minor sprained ankle and getting poked in the eye isn't enough to stop him from getting drunk and smoking weed on the streets of Gainsville but its a good excuse as to why he could not run full court without getting winded for 1/4th of the season?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Oh please, a minor sprained ankle and getting poked in the eye isn't enough to stop him from getting drunk and smoking weed on the streets of Gainsville but its a good excuse as to why he could not run full court without getting winded for 1/4th of the season?



Thanks for the professional medical opinion, doc.

I apologize for the snark, but you've got no basis for downplaying injuries which the team seemed to find perfectly appropriate for his inability to work out. This is contrasted with the year prior, where if I recall the team voiced its discomfort w/Joakim's off-season effort.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I was actually upset that Carlos Arroyo is not signing with the Bulls (out of boredom) -- so I decided to do some updating on Noah, whom I honestly believe is going to play a big role in the Bulls' success as a team in the future. 

When we last left this story, there was some debate about whether Jo was being forced to come back home, leaving Les Bleus high and dry. 

Well, here is the latest story I could find. And it turns out that France qualified handily w/o Jo, Parker and Batum for at least some of the time.



> The French National Team is doing their best to qualify for the 2009 Eurobasket, a key tournament in earning a berth to the 2012 Olympics in London.
> 
> However, Les Bleus has had to fight battles on and off the court concerning three of the NBA players on their roster, Joakim Noah, Tony Parker, and Nicolas Batum.
> 
> ...


And a pic (looks fairly old)


----------

